# my first cheese smoke



## toby bryant (Dec 5, 2012)

My AMNPS arrived today so I immediately went to Lowes and picked up what I needed for the mailbox mod for my MES 30.












2012-12-04_19-21-20_564.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Dec 5, 2012





Fired up the AMNPS with PMC pellets.












2012-12-04_20-02-55_432.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Dec 5, 2012





The mailbox mod is working well.












2012-12-04_20-12-56_135.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Dec 5, 2012





I bought 4 blocks each of extra sharp cheddar, colby jack, swiss, and mozzarella. Cut each block in half and put them in the MES 30 for 2 hours. I forgot to take a pre-smoke pic but here it is after 2 hours in the smoker.  












2012-12-04_23-34-36_190.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Dec 5, 2012





Vacuum sealed and heading to the fridge.












2012-12-05_01-14-45_551.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Dec 5, 2012





Thanks to everyone for answering all my questions in the chat room and through PM's. Todd your AMNPS is awesome, I will probably never use another wood chip.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 5, 2012)

Lookin' good!

Yep, the AMNPS is awesome!



~Martin


----------



## roller (Dec 5, 2012)

You will be hooked after the first bite !


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 5, 2012)

FANTASTIC!

Can't go wrong with a little smoked cheese on hand

Better get crackin' on the next batch

TJ


----------



## smokinhusker (Dec 5, 2012)

Nothing like smoked cheese! Don't forget to hang in there for the 2 week mellowing!


----------



## roadkill cafe (Dec 5, 2012)

The cheese looks great. Nice job on the mod too!! Looks like it's working perfectly.


----------



## sound1 (Dec 5, 2012)

Looks good, now the long hard wait


----------



## toby bryant (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I hope the mellowing process changes the cheese quite a bit. It smelled very strong when I was vacuum sealing it.


----------



## savupoika (Dec 7, 2012)

Toby Bryant said:


> Thanks everyone, I hope the mellowing process changes the cheese quite a bit. It smelled very strong when I was vacuum sealing it.


Tell me about it! Just took some cheese out of the smoker today and it smelled like ashtray. Really hope it will turn out good eventually.


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 7, 2012)

Savupoika said:


> Tell me about it! Just took some cheese out of the smoker today and it smelled like ashtray. Really hope it will turn out good eventually.


Oh it will!!! And the longer you can let it sit the better it will git!!!

When you get a minute would you do us a favor and go to Roll Call and introduce yourself so we can get to know you and give you a proper welcome, Thanks!


----------



## driedstick (Dec 13, 2012)

Looks good, anouther wk or so and BANG! sweet sucess the cheese bug has bitten agian.


----------



## toby bryant (Dec 20, 2012)

Busted out one block of each cheese to slice for some gift baskets to take to work tomorrow. It is at the 16 day mark. Cheese was good but still pretty smoky, I am putting the rest of the baskets together on Sunday night.  That will put it at 19 days, so hopefully it will mellow a little more. I will definitely keep cheese in the rotation from now on.

Here is the lineup for the gift baskets.












2012-12-19_23-19-07_981.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Dec 20, 2012






Thanks again to everyone for all the advice and encouragement. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## roadkill cafe (Dec 20, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you as well. Enjoy the cheese. Doing some more this weekend myself. It's addictive!!! Kinda like ABT's. Can't get enough of it.


----------



## humdinger (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks good Toby. Cheese is so fun and easy to smoke that it's addictive like Roadkill says. Once you get the bug, you could go broke buying cheese and vac bags!


----------



## toby bryant (Dec 21, 2012)

I know what you mean. I was cold smoking some boiled eggs for deviled eggs for Christmas and some beef broth for a crock pot of pinto beans tomorrow so I threw 5 blocks of cheese in with it.







I'm hooked:D

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

